# noticeable performance difference  i5-760 vs i5-5300U?



## questionesse (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Haven't been editing pictures for ages and would like to get back to it a bit.

On one hand I still have my old desktop I put together more or less for lightroom only. Processor is an i5-760

On the other hand, my go to machine for everything I do is my ThinkPad with an i5-5300U.

The stats show that my desktop CPU would be still the stronger CPU after all.
UserBenchmark: Intel Core i5-5300U vs i5 760

But how much of a difference would be noticeable in use with lightroom?
Especially when editing? Probably the 4 cores would shine in batch editing or output conversion, but that's less relevant for me as I don't need to sit next to it.

I'd love to get rid of the desktop and work from the laptop only, I'm just afraid I'll go nuts with the CPU & lightroom...

Thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 12, 2018)

While CPU is an important factor in LR performance, it is certainly not the only factor.  The rest of your hardware also plays a role, as does how you use LR (and your expectations).  You could provide more information about your hardware and use of LR and/or trial LR on both machines to see if it performs to your satisfaction.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 12, 2018)

questionesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Haven't been editing pictures for ages and would like to get back to it a bit.
> 
> ...


How much memory is in each system?  Are they both DDR3?  DDR4?  DDR4, as you would imagine, has faster access than DDR3.  Also important is the concept of "memory channels."  Depending on the age and design of the desktop, it may be "dual channel."  "Triple channel" would mean faster memory access than dual channel.

Do you have an SSD in either system?  You can always improve the performance of an old system by replacing the Windows/MacOS HDD with an SSD.

Also, what about graphics?  A laptop is more likely to have integrated graphics, whereas you might have a separate graphics card in your desktop.  If not, and you want to improve performance, you can always improve LR performance to some degree by upgrading the graphics.  No such option exists for a desktop.

Stepping back a bit, why not install LR 7 (which is performance optimized) on both systems.  Do some tests, using samples of your work and time the results.  If you want to get ideas for tests, go here:  Lightroom Classic CC Version 7.2 Performance

Phil Burton


----------



## questionesse (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi there,

Thanks for your replies!

I was limiting it to the CPU as that's the only relevent difference I spotted.  
Bth systems currently have 8GB RAM, both can be upgraded, but true, it's different RAM, good point.
ThinkPad up to PC3L-12800 1600MHz
maybe the desktop even more, not sure if there's a limitation in size. It's DDR3-1333MHz

Does this make a significant difference in using LR?

SSD in both as well

The desktop has graphics, but not very powerful ones. I remember from when I put it together back in the days for lightroom, graphics were not a very relevant performance boost? It's a Sapphire Radeon HD 5450 HyperMemory

The laptop has the integrated Intel HD Graphics 5500

I want to stick to lr6 as it's the last purchase version.

Thanks


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 15, 2018)

questionesse said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> ...


 My initial feeling is that none of these are really make or break factors in performance.  Graphics cards are still not really a key component, and you have equal RAM and SSD's.  Have you tried using LR on the laptop to see if it feels speedy enough for you?  You are really the only one who can judge what is acceptable.  If it is not, then I would recommend trying to find the bottleneck, but your options to correct it might still be limited.

--Ken


----------



## questionesse (Oct 1, 2018)

Just playing around with it a bit on the laptop. Not too bad.
Though I havent used lightroom in ages (stopped with v.3) and can't even remember anymore what the more demanding editing steps were.
Which ones drive you nuts as they start lagging the easiest?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 1, 2018)

Can you afford a 4-core with Hyperthreading?   

Newere (like 7.2+) versions of lightroom look at virtual core count, and use more parallelism over 4 (I'm not exactly where where over four, I know there's a big difference at 8 vs 4).


----------



## questionesse (Oct 4, 2018)

For now, I'd be staying with either or what is there regarding CPUs


----------

